# Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Coming soon details on the first:
"Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament"

The Vermont Triple Crown Archery Tournament was designed to bring excitement & sportsmanship back into 3-D Archery in Vermont. We are combining the resources of 4 individual archery clubs to make one final end product that everyone can be proud of. It’s an opportunity to develop new friends and spend quality time with families. Archer’s are good people with good values that respect one another on and off the Archery course. These are the type of people we want our kids and family to be associated with.

•	3 Qualifying Shoots Events
•	Two day shoot-off Event
•	Highest Combined Scores in Qualifying Rounds Gets Prize Money for Each Class
•	Top 5 Finishers in the Shoot-Off Weekend Get Prize Money
•	Open Class, Bow Hunter Class, Womans Class, Traditional Class and Senior Youth Class

Camping on site will be available for the two day shoot-off weekend. We want this to be an exciting time for all involved. The more shooters we get involved the higher the prize money will be.

PLEASE ADD ANY COMMENTS OR ASK ANY QUESTIONS. WE ARE WORKING OUT THE FINAL DETAILS AND WILL BE POSTING ALL SOON.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok lets see the dates as all other schedules are out!


----------



## whitetail junky (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh I can't wait for more info. Sounds like a blast!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Dates will be finalized by mid week.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

What are the equipment regs... open shoot what you bring I am sure, but what about bow hunter and yardages.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Grnmtn said:


> What are the equipment regs... open shoot what you bring I am sure, but what about bow hunter and yardages.


The only major rule with open class will be a min of 5 grains per pound. 

Bow Hunters class is a little different. We have gone with ASA rules and a max speed of 280fps. We will have bow scale, arrow scale and chornograph to make sure all Bow Hunter shooters are setup correctly. We really want this class to be about bow hunters. No stabilizer longer than 12" and no optic lens in scopes. You can shoot pins or movable sight.

All rules in detail will be released this week.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry Brian... The yardage for bow hunter class will be 0-40yrds.. 

Tim


----------



## Jacque (Dec 10, 2002)

Great idea!I look forward to more info!


----------



## whitetail junky (Jan 1, 2011)

Let's bring 3-d back!


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds great, can't wait for more details


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Please join us at whistling arrow archery club on facebook. Meeting wth last club today to work on the final details. Ton of interest on this one so pass the word around. Would love feedback and ideas.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Where in Vermont will these shoots be held?


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I'll come if it doesn't fall on any of the national shoot dates, but I know I am a minority as few travel to shoot as much as I do in VT. 

You are going to really have to publish the 280 rule as you are going to find I bet many guys who will shoot hunter, but have bows closer to 300fps. It is a little disapointing being a fix pin shooter to have to compeate against moveable sites but it hasn't hurt too much my finishes in the old days of the gmaa release division.


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

280 fps is going to be a tough selling point, considering the ASA doesnt have any shoots in the area. Most guys are set up to shoot to the IBO standards. And in what part of the state will the shoots be held?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi All,

We had a meeting today to work out all some of the small details. The reason I started a thread early was because I wanted to see what interest people would have. I APPRECIATE the comments the 280fps rule we had been considering. Well we have decided that with the modern bows on the market we will take the 280fps out of the rule package. We will follow IBO rules with 5 grain per pound rule. We won't allow stabilizers longer than 12", no optics lens. You will be able to use movable and fixed pins. 

We will need all the support we can get. If I could ask a question to all viewing this ~ WHAT MAKES A SHOOT SPECIAL? Is it 30 different targets, is it the food, is it the prizes and trophies? This is an opportunity for all reading this to give us ideas. Thanks again and pass the word on!!! We want all to enjoy.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I personally like a challenging course and i think a lot of other shooters do to. When will there be a finalized set of rules? Is there going to be a website?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

We will have everything done by the end of the week. I will be posting all information on this thread and at whistling arrow archery club on facebook. If anyone likes friend us and u will get up dates that way.


----------



## blacksmith11 (Jan 18, 2011)

"What makes a shoot special?" Great Question. 1. 3D animals posed in natural surroundings... looking like they belong in the setting in which they are placed. 2. a variety of uphill, downhill, cross slope and level shots; 3. a variety of distances, close, medium, long shots. Challenging is good but does not mean long, physically impossible shots. If archers want to pinwheel a particular dot on a target they should shoot NFAA spot faces at known yardages with clear groomed shooting lanes. 3D ranges should be set with hunters in mind, not spot shooters.


----------



## blacksmith11 (Jan 18, 2011)

I noticed a womens' class. Are women archers given the opportunity to compete against others shooting similar equipment? or... ??? ie.: Is there a womens' hunter class and womens' open and womens' traditional etc ?? ??? or do all women shoot from a ?? womens' stake with different equipment?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Blacksmith.... 

We are going to have a woman’s division in the Vermont Triple Crown. It’s going to be a lot like the open division but the max yardage will be 40yrds. A lot of women are going to be shooting in the Bow Hunters group too. The following Classes will be available. Open, Woman’s, Bow Hunters, Traditional and Senior Youth. Please understand the qualifiers will be held on the clubs normal weekend shoot. So youths and peewees will be able to shoot also but won’t be involved in the Vermont Triple Crown. You will also see local shooters at the shoot that won’t be involved with the Vermont Triple Crown. We don’t want to ever turn a youth or a shooter away who wants to enjoy archery at one of the shoots. We want families to attend the Qualifiers and the Shoot-Off weekend. That’s the biggest goal with this idea is to make it enjoyable for the family but make it a competitive shoot for those who desire to compete.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

So will all classes be competing for money prizes?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, each class will have its own prize money associated with it. Example: The more shooters in a class the more the Prize Money. I promise by the weekend I will have all rules and regulations on this thread for everyone to read. We want to bring archery back to life in VERMONT and promote these clubs associated with the Vermont Triple Crown. I'm making sure we have everything correct before putting it out to the public. I will tell you I have received a ton of positive comments and the buzzzzzzzz about the Triple Crown from Vermont and other states has been GREAT!!

Tim


----------



## smaxdaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

I am not on facebook, might be able to get 10 or 12 from Northern NY. Please PM with dates,please.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Smaxdaddy... Love that name lol

I will post here and PM you by Friday..

Tim


----------



## blacksmith11 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just "Googled" ASA Archery Rules.......... wow; Are you invoking ALL rules? (like "collard shirts" or just a subset of the rules? (like "Shooting rules") ? or are you going to do an abstract of the rules and list them here? Can you give a link to ??? *essential *ASA Rules? Thanks!


----------



## blacksmith11 (Jan 18, 2011)

Reply to womens' divisions grouping query: You said, "We are going to have a woman’s division in the Vermont Triple Crown."

Thanks! I was wondering if women in the "Bowhunter Class compared scores with just other women or with men and women as a mixed group? I guess there are no subdivisions of women by equipment .... like fixed-pins vs movable optically aided sights? OR fingers vs release shooters?


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

*Where?*

Where will this be held?:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Blacksmith,

If I put all the ASA rules in there I would be grayer than I am now. We at one time were looking at the 280fps ASA rules as a guide line to make a level playing field. After great comments here we sat down and looked at that again and decided that we would scrap the 280fps rule and keep it simple. Like the say goes K.I.S.S "Keep It Simple Stupid" that’s referring to me of course. Bow Hunters class will follow IBO rules with 5 grain per pound rule. We won't allow stabilizers longer than 12", no optics lens in sites. You will be able to use movable and fixed pins. 

I know separating things out in the Bow Hunters between woman/men would be great but dealing the different class will get nuts. Bow hunter will be 0-40yrds and so wont the woman’s class. So to answer your question we will not be separating them out in the bow hunters class.

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament Dates*

Tribal Archery Club (Williamstown, Vermont) May 21, 2011

C&S Hunting (Middlebury, Vermont) June 11, 2011

Mtn. Top Archery Club (Washington, Vermont) July 17, 2011

Whistling Arrow Archery Club SHOOT-OFF WEEKEND (East Montpelier, Vermont) August 13 & 14, 2011


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Well good luck with your shoots...2nd leg Same as Erie IBO, Shootoff weekend same as IBO Worlds


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks.... I knew we would have a couple conflicts with IBO Schedule but were trying our best.

Tim


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Me being a promoter here in NY..in the future get dates in like December. I could have brought some boys to these shoots...2 conflicts keeps us away from them all.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I'll also make it to the ones with out the conflicts as I travel to all of the nation level IBO shoots as well.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys.. I have had a TON of interest on this so i know i will lose a couple GREAT guys like yourself but its a starting block that i hope will grow bigger next year. Keep me in mind. I will be posting rules later this week.

Tim


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

Camping anyone? The last shoot is going to be a whole weekend with camping avalible for $10 donation! I think this is awsome! Also Tim told me there was going to be a racoon shoot on saturday night for those that would like to participate.

$25 first day and $35 2nd day if i understand right!

Did I also mention that Ben and Jerry's factory is only about a half hour down the road 

Thanks for all the information Tim!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

link to rules and format and dates http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1402515&p=1059857649#post1059857649


----------



## blacksmith11 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been to the IBOs........ I am going to VERMONT


----------



## whitetail junky (Jan 1, 2011)

Tim,I think Vermont is on the right track! You have my support.I'm really looking forward to the 3-d season


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

What's better for shooters at a 3-D Shoot? ...... Big Trophies or Nice Door Prizes that everyone can have a shot at?


I'm also looking for Club Names, Fish & Game clubs and their contact information in Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusetts and New York!!! Half of the battle in anything is being informed. Just trying to spread the word out to as many as i can in the area. I have a packet of information II can e-mail to clubs so they can post. You can PM me or e-mail me at [email protected] or just post it here. Thanks a lot and WE REALLY APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT....


Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Im coming to vermont for this one!!


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

Those four foot trophys work!!


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Tim... I am glad you are working so hard to rebuild 3D in Vermont. It has been a long time since we had the family friendly sport back and looking to grow in VT.

I am still wondering at the placing of both moveable sites and fixed pins together in the same class. Why should a fixed pin shooter come to a shoot in VT to compeate against a moveable site? "Every national organization" seperates the two, male and female alike. Take a few moments and look at the score at the IBO indoor worlds. Same targets same yardages and look at the differences in scores between the MBO and MBR, Take a look at the www.Granitestaebowhunters.net and the new site with the .com at the end and look at the scores between the MBR and the MBO who both shoot from the same stake. Please help me understand the logic. These are issues of the past that made people turn away.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Brian,

I think you bring up some GREAT points. Nothing is in Stone because the first arrow hasn't been release yet. Let me ask you this. Would you separate the classes in Open, Woman’s, and Bow hunter classes? or do you think this a Bow hunters class only change or the open class? 

The thought process was for the first year we wanted to keep it simple for US as much as the shooter. With all the different classes it adds cost in prizes and makes it a lot more difficult to administrate. We aren’t IBO or ASA but we think over time we need to adopt one rule set from these GREAT organizations. If we hear more constructive but positive feedback like yours we may just do a slight class change. We have done this once already with the Senior Bow Hunters class. I got a bunch of e-mails asking for the Senior Bow Hunter class so we made a change. 

So if others like you would chime in we would make the switch this year. We will make it for next year if we can get this thing off the ground this year. Please understand to all who reads this we are REALLY trying as hard as we can to bring 3-D archery back to Vermont. We aren’t perfect but we are open minded and willing to listen, we do have common sense and are willing to change things if enough shooters want the change. 

Just so people know I have put a couple e-mails out to Great shops like Pelkey’s Archery, L.L.Cote and Ricks Gun shop to come and do a presentation in regards to the Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Tournament. I’m hopefully going to be hitting their winter league banquets. Next Tuesday we will be making a road trip to Bennington to do a presentation to the club. If a Archery club or a Fish & Game Club would like us to come in and do a presentation let me know. The only way I see this is being successful is word of mouth and being bluntly honest with why were working so hard on this. I personally nor anyone helps makes a penny. We are doing this to help SAVE whistling Arrow Archery Club from having to sell and close for good. I’m the president of the club and this was my crazy idea and with the help of great clubs like Randolph Fish & Game, Mtn Top Archery and C&S Hunting we are trying something different. 

P.S. Brian… I hear you can do a GREAT Pig Roast. We are kicking he idea around to have a Pig Roast two weekends later the Triple Crown at the Vermont State Championship Shoot at Whistling Arrow on September 3 & 4. Let me know if you’re interested and cost associated.

Thanks again for all who have read this thread…… Tim


----------



## Thumper (Sep 1, 2009)

I like the yardage for the Hunting class and agree with Brian that the sight should be non-adjustable for the hunting class. I coach a high school team and will be attending the may and hopefully June shoot with my kids. We will miss the August shoot off, if they qualify for Worlds. I applaud you for putting this together and hope to see a youth division next year. We have enjoyed going to IBO shoots, the rules seem to match up to hunters and are easy to understand. My 2 cents, again awesome job!


----------



## whitetail junky (Jan 1, 2011)

Tim I can't believe the interest in this shoot! I travel around Vermont a lot for work and it seems you can't go into a pro shop without hearing the buzz about this "tripple crown " way to go!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

We do have a senior youth class from ages 12yr - 16yrs. We had talked about having a class for the younger ages but felt we didn’t want to add the pressure to these kids or parents. We want the younger kids to shoot for a score but not have the added pressure to compete for money. Every youth will get a prize at the shoot off weekend. We feel that the youths are our future in shooting and hunting and we want them to all be winners. I appreciate your and every ones 2 cents. Thank you Tim


----------



## holden11 (Jan 29, 2011)

Six or seven years ago the Vermont Bowhunter class allowed moveable or fixed pins. From the feedback I am reading it seems like most folks expect fixed pins for the Hunter Class. In historic times there was a class called "Release" where archers with adjustable sights went; and Open for archers with long stabilizers and sights with optical aids. Maybe you could settle the equipment question with Bowhunter (fixed pins); Release (adjustable pin); and Open (optical aided sight). Hey, Does this work?


----------



## blacksmith11 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sure looks like it works to me, Holden. Let's see what other bowhunters / movable sight archers say........


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

To the top for the State Of VERMONT. Keep it up boys count me in on this one sounds like a blast.....................Leon


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

* *********** OFFICIAL RULE CHANGE***************


•* Bow Hunter Class (Fixed Pins)~ ….. will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12”, sights with optics are not allowed. Bow Hunter class can use fixed pins. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds.* 

*• Bow Hunter Class (Moveable Pin)~ ….. will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12”, sights with optics are not allowed. Bow Hunter class can use movable pin(Micro adjustable included). Maximum yardage will be 40yrds.*

We have made this rule change after some GREAT comments and feedback from all of you. Thanks everyone for the support. 

Tim


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

Vtbowhunter37 said:


> * *********** OFFICIAL RULE CHANGE***************
> 
> 
> •* Bow Hunter Class (Fixed Pins)~ ….. will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12”, sights with optics are not allowed. Bow Hunter class can use fixed pins. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds.*
> ...


I like the change.


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

To the top for a great effort


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Hummm... well personally I find that the under 40 yard class a fixed pin shooter can compeat with the moveable, I was mainly speaking for the 50 yard max classes, and that is why I was specific in pointing out the MBR and MBO classes and the score differences. But with that being said you guys are trying and there aren't alot of MBR shooters left in VT I guess. 

Tim PM me about the pig roast stuff. It may depend on if my Rep has me working down in Kittery or not that weekend. If not we can work out a deal to make it happen.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Camping Information Whistling Arrow Archery Club Shoot-Off Weekend*

*Whistling Arrow Shoot –Off Weekend Camping*

We have about enough room to accommodate 10 medium to pop-up size campers at the club location. This is “primitive” camping only (No power or running water). We are planning to do a bon fire and a **** Shoot on Saturday night. We do have spots for tenting also. Below is a list of Campgrounds and State Camp Grounds so people can start planning now. Our spots are first come, first serve. We are not a campground and will not be charging but would “Appreciate” a $25.00 donation to the club. We have no problem if you wanted to arrive on Thursday night or Friday morning for the weekend shoot. This will be a family atmosphere at all times. Having a pop or two after shooting is fine. 

*Whistling Arrow location is Rt 14, East Montpelier, Vermont between Gilles Sales and Service and Laquerre's Marine. *

*Campgrounds*

Green Valley Campground, Montpelier, VT
Address: 1368 H 2, Montpelier, Vermont 05601
Phone: +1 802 223 6217
Website: www.greenvalleyrvpark.com

Lazy Lions Campground, Graniteville, VT
Address: Graniteville, VT 
Phone: +1 802 479 2823 
Email: [email protected] 
Website:www.campusa.com


*State Campgrounds*

Stillwater State Park
maps.google.com - 44 Stillwater Road, Groton, VT - (802) 584-3822

Boulder Beach State Park
maps.google.com - 126 Boulder Beach Road, Groton, VT - (802) 584-3823

Ricker State Park
maps.google.com - 18 Ricker Pond Campground, Groton, VT - (802) 584-3821

I can post information on motels if people desire? I have asked each qualifying club to submit camping near their shoot location also. If I can help in anyway let me know. When we get closer to the events I would like some type of feedback who’s thinking about doing the Triple Crown so we can plan on FOOD.. Yummmmy…. 

We worked a local gun show Barre fish & Game Gun show and this was our display. Trying to bring a little love back to whistling Arrow and to the Vermont Triple Crown. Let me know what you think of the display? The R&L sign is one of the signs were selling for our rag butts so if anyone would like to display their business at our CLUB we shure could use the help.... PM me and we can talk....











Tim


----------



## whitetail junky (Jan 1, 2011)

To the top for promoting the sport!


----------



## blacksmith11 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Great Display*

Nice work Whistling Arrow! Great to see archery display at a gunshow. Fantastic, unbelievable deer. WOW.


----------



## VTXTSHOOTER (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm pretty new to 3D Archery, But this sounds great time! I can't wait for the up coming season


----------



## Thumper (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be there with 10 high school kids and some adults at most of the shoots. Thank you for all the work on this. I am spreading the word daily in NH!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Whistling Arrow Archery Club WEB PAGE*

www.whistlingarrowarcheryclub.com

Please come and view our NEW WEB SITE!!!!! Read all about the Triple Crown and about our club. We would like people to start pre-registering now for the Vermont Triple Crown. You can pre-register for the qualifying shoots and the shoot off weekend. This will give us a better idea of how big this really has became and how to better prepare enough food to feed all. We want everyone attending the shoots to enjoy themselves as much as possible. If we can speed up the registration process by pre-registering this is one small step to making the Triple Crown successful. As you all can respect this isn't easy and were trying our best to make this a huge success but we need all of you to help us also. If you could visit the web site and provide us with feed back we can do our best to make this better for all involved. AGAIN I will say this up front to all. We are WORKING as hard as we can. We won't please everyone but we sure are trying. Success to us is seeing a course filled with archers. 3-D is dead in Vermont and by taking baby steps and passing the word around we can all have a small part in bring 3-D back alive. The Triple Crown is about family and friends enjoying the company of good people.

Thanks, Tim

*P.S. I had NEVER built a web page before this one.... so be easy with your comments..  We are looking for Sponsorship and Members to help grow our club back to the old days..... Look at the Business sponsorship signs under "Fund Raising"

WE WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A HUGE SHOUT OUT TO "THE NEW HAMPSHIRE & VERMONT OUTDOOR GAZETTE" more news to follow regarding that.*


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi All,

Slight Rule change coming out tomorrow regarding micro adjustable pin in the Bow Hunter Class......

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

After a couple of sleepless nights it has been decided that the rules will stay as is. I know I can't make everyone happy about the micro adjust pin in the bow hunters class but this will be something we will look at this year and may change for next year. Again, I love the PM's and the feedback because we’re doing this for everyone’s enjoyment and to bring 3-D Archery Back alive here in Vermont. 

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Bump


----------



## whitetail junky (Jan 1, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Tim... when is the green card coming out? Looking forward to shooting in VT again rather then going to southern NH... save some gas money too.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Brian.... Sent you a PM.....


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

To The Top
3D Back in Vermont :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## njharnde (Mar 27, 2006)

If you had not made it the week of worlds you would have had a doznen or so shooters from our club at all 4 shoots. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Njharnde...... Mistake on my part.... We have a lot of interest it should be an exciting time. Hopefully next year you can make it...


----------



## njharnde (Mar 27, 2006)

ttt for a good crew


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Guys.... and Gals....

Sending this to the top again..... Not long before the first Qualifier in Randolph so i'm trying to get people excited about shooting the Vermont Triple Crown and I hope everyone from around the US has a great 3-D season.... 

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

bump


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

It's getting closer :teeth::banana:


----------



## VTXTSHOOTER (Feb 9, 2011)

A month away! Can't wait for the 1st Qualifier. Let start shooting


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

We added a new FINGERS CLASS after a bunch of request. I will be adding directions soon. It would be awesome to get an idea how many people are thinking of coming. We have had interest from , NH, VT, MA, CT, NY and today I got an e-mail from RI.... WOW you all rock!!!!!


Randolph Fish & Game Club C&S Hunting Mtn. Top Archery Club
Randolph, VT Middlebury, VT Washington, VT

(Qualifier May 21, 2011) (Qualifier June 11, 2011) (Qualifier July 17, 2011) 

Whistling Arrow Archery Club
Barre, Vermont
Shoot-Off Weekend August 13 & 14

Triple Crown Overview & Goals: 
• The Vermont Triple Crown Archery Tournament was designed to bring excitement & sportsmanship back into 3-D Archery. We are combining the resources of 4 individual archery clubs to make one great product that everyone can be proud of. Its an opportunity to develop new friends and spend quality time with families. Archer’s are good people with good values that respect one another on and off the Archery course. These are the type of people we want our kids and family to be associated with.

• The goal for the first year of the Vermont Triple Crown is to provide a safe, fun and competitive atmosphere. We all know the first year won’t be perfect, but we want all involved to know that each club will be working as hard as we can to make this a positive experience for everyone. 



Tournament Overview: 

There are three events viewed as qualifying rounds for the Triple Crown Tournament. One qualifying shoot will be held at each of the three “qualifying” clubs. Any archer shooting in two qualifying events can shoot in the Triple Crown final tournament. 

The Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament, a TWO~DAY event at Whistling Arrow, August 13 & 14, 2011, will determine the overall winners. An Archer is only allowed to shoot one class during the Triple Crown events.
**AN ARCHER MUST SHOOT** in two out of the three qualifying shoots to get qualified for the overall competition. **AN ARCHER MAY SHOOT** all three of the qualifying shoots and use their two best scores to determine their average for award certificates. The overall cash winners are determined from scores at the Whistling Arrow Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament weekend. 
Each club will have local shooters that will not be involved in the Triple Crown, but will shoot from the same stakes and use the same rules at each weekend of qualifying. We encourage all to be respectful and understanding that this may be a bit different for them than what they are typically use too. Each local club will do what they typically do for trophies and door prizes. 

Classes: 
FOR ALL CLASSES: An Archer cannot use a **RANGE FINDER** and MUST meet the 5 grains arrow weight per pound of peak draw weight. (IBO regulations).
• Open Class~ The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins, long stabilizers, optics and powered lenses. Maximum yardage will be 50yrds. 

• Woman’s Class~ The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins, long stabilizers, optics and powered lenses. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds

•	Bow Hunter Class Fixed Pins ~ ….. will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12”, sights with optics are not allowed. This Bow Hunter class can use fixed pins. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds.

•	Fingers class can use movable pins or fixed pins. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds. Will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12” or sights with optics

•	Bow Hunter Class Movable Pin(Micro Adjustable sight is “ok”)~ ….. will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12”, sights with optics are not allowed. This Bow Hunter class can use movable pins. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds.

• “Senior” Bow Hunter Class~ ……. will not be allowed the use of stabilizers longer than 12”, sights with optics are not allowed. Bow Hunters class can use movable pins or fixed pins. Age older than 60yrs. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds. 

• Traditional Class~ Longbow, recurve, or self bow (no compounds); no release-aid, sights, or marks on string or bow for sighting; Use one anchor point; no string walking. Maximum yardage will be 25yrds.

• Senior Youth Class~. The Archer can use movable pins, fixed pins, long stabilizers, optics and powered lenses. Ages of this class will be between 12yrs-16yrs. Maximum yardage will be 40yrds.

Cost & Prizes:
If you’re just attending the local shoot for fun and have no desire to be part of the Triple Crown the cost will be $12.00 per shooter.

Each qualifying event will cost $25.00 for archers that want their score counted as part of the Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament. The Club will receive $12.00. $10.00 will be set aside for the Final Triple Crown Prize Money. $3.00 will go to door prizes and certificates. If you shoot in 2 of the 3 qualifying events and attend the Whistling Arrow Triple Crown shoot-off weekend you will be placed in a drawing for a NEW Glendale Full Rut Deer Target. We will also be presenting certificates to the top three in each class after qualifying events based on the high average from two qualifying events. 

Whistling Arrow’s final event fee will be $35.00 per shooter for the Triple Crown, because it is a two-day event compared to the other clubs holding a one-day shoot. (If you are just attending the local shoot the cost, will be $12.00 Per Shooter.) The club will receive $25.00 and the Triple Crown will place $10.00 per shooter into the Final Shoot-Off Prize Money. 


Breakdown / Explanation of fees

•	The local club holding the qualifying event will get $12.00 from the original entry fee of $25.00 per Shooter. $10.00, set aside for the Final Triple Crown Prize Money, will go into the class associated with the entry fee

Example: If you’re shooting in the Bow Hunters Class the entry fee will go into the Bow Hunters’ prize money. Some classes will have higher payouts, because they will have more shooters in the class.

• Prize Money for Shoot-Off Weekend:
The qualifying entry fees will be added to Whistling Arrow entry fee ($10.00 per shooter) The Shoot-Off weekend will be a clean slate for all. The qualifying rounds will mean nothing at this point. You do have to shoot two out of the three qualifying rounds to be eligible for the Shoot-Off Prize Money. Local shooters will also be shooting this event like the qualifying events, but will not be involved in the Vermont Triple Crown Prize Money.

After day one of the Shoot-Off Weekend scores will be posted. The top 5 in each division will be paired off for the final day of shooting on Sunday. This will insure that fair shooting will happen across the board. An official from Whistling Arrow Archery Club will walk the course with each division and keep score. (Ex. Open Class will have 5 shooters and an Official, Woman’s will have 5 shooters and an Official and so on)

The Final Prize Money will be paid to the top 5 in each class. They will also receive a certificate indicating their finishing place. 

Example: Final Prize Money after adding in Whistling Arrow contribution. 
$1000.00 (Bow Hunters Class) 
•	First Place: $1000.00 x 40% =$400.00 Prize Money
•	Second Place: $1000.00 x 30% =$300.00 Prize Money
•	Third Place: $1000.00 x 15% =$150.00 Prize Money
•	Fourth Place: $1000.00 x 10% = $100.00 Prize Money
•	Fifth Place: $1000.00 x 5% = $50.00 Prize Money

(THIS AN EXAMPLE ONLY TO HELP EXPLAIN PRIZE MONEY PAYOUT)

Final Thoughts:
We want everyone that is thinking about participating in the Vermont Triple Crown 3-D Archery Tournament to think about one thing and that’s the “Old Days”. We all remember when a family could travel to a local shoot and enjoy a day of shooting archery, having a burger and tell some deer stories with friends. We are all trying our hardest to make those days come back to Vermont and 3-D Archery. 
Contact Tim at [email protected] or 802-224-6593


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Outdoor Shows*

We have been prompting the Vermont Triple Crown at a bunch of Outdoor shows around Vermont and New Hampshire. What do you think of our display?

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

3-D Archery Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*First Qualifier **Randolph** Directions & Write Up*

First Qualifier **Randolph** Directions & Write Up


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*First Qualifier **Randolph** Directions & Write Up*

Directions from Randolph Downtown


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*First Qualifier **Randolph** Directions & Write Up*

Directions from EXIT 4 Interstate


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Vermont Triple Crown Logo!!!*

What does everyone think of the Vermont Triple Crown LOGO? Should we sell Tee-Shirts? We are thinking Dark Blue Tee-Shirt with a white logo.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## VTXTSHOOTER (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks great to me! can't wait for the Randolph shoot


----------



## Drp Tine (Apr 14, 2011)

*Rule Change*

I haven't read the entire thread on this but I do believe that a movable sight pin is an advantage which is recognized by ASA as qualifying someone for the Open class. I would make this simple by having a Open class and Bowhunter class both Men's and Womens. If you think you have enough interest in other classes then make them. I guess what you don't want to end up with is a senior women's traditional class that has one shooter.....kind of pointless. 



Grnmtn said:


> Hummm... well personally I find that the under 40 yard class a fixed pin shooter can compeat with the moveable, I was mainly speaking for the 50 yard max classes, and that is why I was specific in pointing out the MBR and MBO classes and the score differences. But with that being said you guys are trying and there aren't alot of MBR shooters left in VT I guess.
> 
> Tim PM me about the pig roast stuff. It may depend on if my Rep has me working down in Kittery or not that weekend. If not we can work out a deal to make it happen.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi... I 100% agree with you we didn't want to many classes. I had placed a lot of threads asking people what they were looking for in a 3-D shoot andwe have tried to take all those ideas and rap it into one exciting time. Thanks Again and hope to see you at the shoots!!!

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Well it is April 21, 2011 and only a month away to the first qualifying shoot in Randolph. I wanted to write note to all thinking about participating in the first year of the Vermont Triple Crown. 

My original goal with the Vermont Triple Crown was to stimulate 3-D Archery here in Vermont again. To get families out of the back yard, bring them to these clubs, and make 3-D Archery fun again. 

The purposes of this posting today is a reality check and share some information about the qualifiers and shoot-odd weekend. Each club has invested a TON of money into new targets, landscaping, bridges and just general maintenance to make the Vermont Triple Crown “Special”. The Vermont Triple Crown was not designed to compete against an ASA shoot or the IBO Worlds. We are “local” clubs like you would shoot in NH, Mass and in NY The qualifying shoots for the most part won’t have venders. There will not be horns or trumpets going off when you drive in. What there will be are is friendly people meeting you with a smile and saying “thank you” for attending the Vermont Triple Crown. We have about 15-20 people who have volunteered their time to work registration, to help with the practice areas, to help cook food for all who attend. Each Qualifier will have 30 targets, C&S will have Rinehart Targets, MTN Archery has all mostly NEW XT McKenzie targets and Randolph has McKenzie’s targets. Each qualifier will have a minimum of two loops of 15 targets and maybe 3 loops of 10 targets. We are still working on this. 
The Shoot-Off Weekend at Whistling Arrow will be a bit different. We are working with a bunch of vendors and we even have the shoot catered by “Sambel’s”. We will have people assisting you in parking and walking the course to make sure everything is run smooth. We will be having a **** SHOOT Saturday night. We will be having a HUGE award ceremony with a TON of door prizes. We already have items from Easton Arrows, Mckensize Targets, Primos Gear, Bohning Gear, Muzzy Broad heads, Stokerized Stabilizers, Vital Gear rest/sights and we have even a free Beetle skull mounting gift certificate(if any company would like to donate a door prize PM me)

One last thought about the qualifiers and shoot off weekend. We want people to understand and not be disappointed that this not the IBO shoot. IBO organization has been doing shoots for a VERY long time. We are new at doing something of this size. We will have growing pains and things will not be perfect but we are REALLY trying our best. So if you are looking for that perfect shoot, that perfect course or the perfect event this may not be it for you this year. What the Vermont Triple Crown is offering is a MONEY base shoot, safe environment, and the opportunity to hang with people who have the same common interest in Archery. We want to grow and become that perfect Shoot but I’m trying to be as honest as I can that these are “CLUBS” that are doing the best they can. . Last year there was three shoots on the Green card schedule. We have worked our butts off so you can go to a shoot every weekend somewhere in Vermont this summer. We have also created the Vermont Triple Crown so shooters can have the opportunity to win BIG MONEY. Comments and suggestions are always welcome but if you are here to just be negative, we or no one else wants to hear it. We want to hear how to make it better. :teeth:

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Trying to spread the word a bit more more before the first shoot. If anyone has questions please PM me or e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

ttt....


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Good luck to all the Turkey Hunters here in Vermont this weekend. First shoot is creaping up on us...


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I'm looking for a PSE BANNER!!.... I have most other companies represented and would love to give PSE support also. I bleed Elite but I feel all bow companies should be represented at the Vermont Triple Crown because they all support the sport we LOVE!!! PM me if you or anyone reading this can hook me up with one. Also looking for a Mathews!!! 

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Rules Clarification*

*******Rules Clarification******

*(An Archer cannot use a **RANGE FINDER** and MUST meet the 5 grains arrow weight per pound of peak draw weight. (IBO regulations) *

*This should have said ***CURRENT*** draw weight. *

Example: 300 grain arrow / 60lbs current draw weight = 5.0 grains per pound. 

*Sorry about the confusion.

Tim*


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

A lot of people looking at the treads!!!!... How many people are coming? That will be decided in a couple weeks in Randolph. Chime in if you’re thinking about it coming to the Vermont Triple Crown.... Door prizes at the August shoot are mounting but you have to be qualified to be eligible. Like... Ripcord, Primos, Easton Arrows, Mckenzie Targets, HHA Sights, Bohning Fletchers & Shirts. The COOOOOOOLEST thing is Tom Miranda is sending me a box of DVD'S for door prizes and I have asked him to autograph.... Very Cool!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

tttt


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

One week away. Looks like rain most of the week. Thank God becuase we havent had much all spring!!!! The weekend at this point is calling for slight showers on Saturday but its a long ways away with hope it will chance to sunny and 70... 

Registration will open at 7:00am and close at 2:00 pm. Triple Crown officials may keep registration open longer depending on the amount of archers.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Final Rules

*Scoring Area, Scorecards, Shooting Cards *

• An archer may only participate in one class at any one event.

• Alcohol is prohibited. Persons who have been consuming alcohol or are under the influence of drugs are prohibited at the range. 

• Minimum of 4 archers per group with a maximum of 6 archers per group

• In a group that contains archers shooting from different stakes, the archers shooting from the farther stakes must shoot first. No archer (or spectator) shall approach a target prior to the entire group shooting.

• When shooting, the archer must touch the appropriate stake with some part of his or her body. At times, stakes are set to challenge the archer with various shooting positions. Alterations to the ground around the shooting stake using any tools or leveling aids, natural or otherwise is not permitted.

• Each archer shall be allowed a maximum of two (2) minutes to complete his or her shot. This rule shall operate as follows: 

Time will begin for the first archer when the previous group clears the target. Time will begin for the next archer when the previous archer releases his or her arrow. 

Archers should be sensitive to the time concerns of the groups behind them and make every attempt to shoot in a timely manner. An archer found to be over his or her allotted time by a range official will have five (5) points deducted from his or her score. If the actions of a whole group are contrary to this rule, each person in the group may have five (5) points deducted from his or her score. 

After shooting, the shooter should immediately clear the stake for the next shooter. Using binoculars from the shooting stake after the shot is prohibited. Repeated violations of this rule will result in a five (5)-point deduction of the shooter’s score for each violation

In order to support the two minute time limitation, an archer at the shooting stake may not let down more than three times. Let down is defined as drawing to anchor, then letting down and not taking the shot. If an archer lets down more than three times, he or she shall receive a score of zero for that target. All shooting groups shall enforce this scoring, and failure to do so will be considered falsification of a score and subject the group to penalties for unsportsmanlike conduct. 

• Repeated violation of an archer’s two (2)-minute time limit is considered to be unsportsmanlike conduct. 

• There shall be no discussion of yardage until all arrows have been scored. Discussion of yardage is permitted only among archers who have shot the subject target and must be done in a manner to ensure that other archers who have yet to shoot the target will not be assisted.

*Shoot Stakes:*

• Targets shall be set at unmarked distances. The approximate* maximum distance for each stake shall be as follows: 

1) Orange Stake: 50 yards (Opens Class)

2) Blue Stake: 40 yards (Woman’s Class, Senior Class Bow Hunters, Fixed Pins Bow Hunter Class, Moveable Pin Bow Hunter Class, Fingers Class, Senior Youth 12yrs–16yrs)

3) Yellow Stake: 25 yards (Traditional Class, Youth (not in TC 8yrs-11yrs) 

4) White Stake: 15 yards (Peewee’s 7yrs and younger, Not in TC)

* Approximate distances are NOT intended to be an excuse to stretch target maximum distances. 

*Scoring Areas: *

• An “X” ring consisting of a circle centered within the 10 ring. The circle size should be approximately twenty five percent (25%) of the size of the 10 ring. 

• A 10 ring consisting of a circle inside the vital area.

• A vital area (8 ring) that roughly approximates the heart, lung, and liver area of the appropriate animal. 

• The remainder of the animal shall be considered a “body” and is scored as 5 points. 

• Some targets have material surrounding the actual outline of a target animal. This additional material will NOT be counted for score. 

*Scorecards:*

• Two score cards must be completed for each archer. 

• Scorecards must be split between two scorekeepers so that each scorekeeper has one card for each archer. Both scorekeepers must agree on a score, compare the scorecards before the arrows are pulled from the target. 

• Arrows pulled early will receive a zero. Repeated violations of this rule will result in the offending archer being disqualified. 

• If the two scorekeepers for a group mistakenly record different scores, the inconsistent scores must be corrected as agreed upon by the majority of the group. The error must be circled and initialed by both scorekeepers and the correct score punched or otherwise clearly marked. If agreement by the majority of the group is not possible, the shooter will receive the lower of the two scores. 

• Score cards must be legible, complete, and signed by the archer to be accepted. No scorecard may be changed by a competitor or scorekeeper after submitting it to a range official. 

• Archers shall be responsible for their own scorecards. It is up to each archer to ensure that his or her scorecard meets the above requirements. 

• Any attempt by an archer to knowingly falsify a score, or knowingly allow another to falsify his or her score, shall result in a disqualification of that archer for that shooting event.

*Scoring Arrows:*

• “X” ring centered inside the 10 ring (“X” will be used as tie breakers) 
• 10 points: 10 ring
• 8 points: Vital 8 ring
• 5 points: Body 
• 0 points: Miss 

• An arrow cutting the line of a greater scoring area shall be given the higher score. 

• Arrows must stick in the target in order to receive a score other than a zero with the exception of a pass-through or a robinhood. 

• An arrow that passes through a target may be scored if witnessed and agreed upon by the majority of archers in the group. A pass-through is an arrow passing completely through the target with material 360 degrees around the arrow, leaving a separate entrance and exit hole. If the pass-through was witnessed by a member of the group other than the shooter, and the group cannot agree, the archer may re-shoot the target before the group advances to score the target. 

• All whole arrows, or partial arrows that include the point, that are sticking in the target shall be scored where they penetrate the target. An arrow embedded into the nock end of an arrow embedded in the target shall be scored the same as the arrow embedded into the target. An arrow that hits another arrow—with the arrow being struck showing visible damage—that does not stick in the targetshall be given the score of the arrow that was struck. The majority of the group must agree that 1) a particular arrow was struck, and 2) that striking the arrow prevented the arrow from sticking in the target, or the arrow shall be scored as a miss. 

• An arrow released or dropped accidentally will be scored a zero unless the archer is able to retrieve it while touching the stake and re-shoot it within that archer’s two minute period

Any arrow intentionally shot into the ground or any object other than the target shall be considered an act of unsportsmanlike conduct and the arrow scored a zero.


----------



## VTXTSHOOTER (Feb 9, 2011)

TTT, 4 days away!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone…. 

It’s rained for months but I pulled a couple strings and on Saturday it’s going to be sunny and 75(so my source tells me)….. This will be my last posting before the Randolph shoot and I wanted to thank everyone who has e-mailed me, commented on the threads and to all who are planning on attending. The response from everyone has been over whelming at times but I go back to why were putting on the Vermont Triple Crown. It was time to kick 3D archery in Vermont back to life…. It was time to get common people with common interest back together… I hope everyone enjoys the shoots and it’s a positive experience. I know it’s been a ton of work!!! But 100% worth it!!!!

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi All..... Well we have had more rain today but things are looking good for tomorrow. With all the rain i recommend boots or hiking boots. We have a couple wet spots becuase its been only raining for 2 months. The course is set and the full body Bull moose will blow your mind. Its an awesome target. 

See Everyone tomorrow. 

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello All..... 

I wanted to thank everyone for attending the first leg of the Vermont Triple Crown. The turnout was a little lower than what I had hoped for but its understanbale when most woke up and it was pouring out. We had 3 times the amount of people that typically have attend the Randolph course which was VERY NICE TO SEE!!! If you shot the course let me know what you thought? Good or Bad... 

We will be holding two more qualifying shoots. One in June and one in July. I would REALLY like to get the numbers a bit higher if possible. Hopefully others will be posting comments about the Randolph shoot. 

Again... Randolph Fish & Game Club and the Vermont Triple Crown thanks everyone for attending.

Tim


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

Hats off to everyone that worked on setting up this course, you did an amazing job! Anybody that is in the area of the next few shoots definitely needs to make an effort to get there and shoot. It's so obvious that these guys and gals have their hearts into this tournament. Even with the rain this was such an enjoyable shoot.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Vermont Triple Crown Results in Randolph May 21, 2011

Open Class: 

1. John Berteau 271 6x
2.	Fred Cram 269 6x
3.	Brad Young 263 3x
4.	Patrick Clark 262 5x
5.	Chris Rivers 226 3x

Woman’s Class:

1.	Nicole Trombley 258 5x
2.	Melinda Washburn 246 4x
3.	Donna Barber 228 2x
4.	Sam Heffernan 223 4x
5.	Amber Markham 189 1x
6.	Chriss Young 188 1x

Senior Bow Hunter Class:

1.	Rhett Savoie 255 1x
2.	Frank Malnati 244 3x
3.	Mike Braden 237 3x

Movable Pin Bow Hunter Class:

1.	Shawn Markham 292 8x
2.	George Conners 287 9x
3.	Phil Frechette 286 5x
4.	Chuck Weeden 281 9x
5.	Leon Garfield 270 7x
6.	Mike Dunbar 266 5x
7.	Bill Benoit 261 5x
8.	Clayton White 259 3x
9.	Paul Saunders 256 2x
10.	Joey Marshia 252 1x
11.	Ben Corey 249 4x 
12.	Jefry Laprade 247 2x
13.	Victor Boule 245 4x
14.	Scott Prue 245 1x
15.	Jacob Boule 242 3x
16.	Donny McManus 233 2x
17.	Tom Barber 226 1x

Fixed Pins Bow Hunter:

1.	Gary Peake 292 12x
2.	Nicholas Iocco 285 9x
3.	Paul Tice 277 5x
4.	David Robillard 275 9x
5.	Gray Westney 269 6x
6.	Matt Stedina 265 6x
7.	Bill Halbrook 256 4x
8.	Kevin Kinerson 256 4x
9.	Scott Birch 255 7x
10.	Jeff Cornish 255 5x
11.	Carl Nelson 254 6x
12.	Leo Audette 254 6x
13.	Don Young 253 4x
14.	Ernest Sturtovant 236 5x
15.	Corey Laughlin 233 3x
16.	Todd Ballentine 232 0x
17.	Bob Jones 219 1x
18.	Marcel Greene 209 1x
19.	Jered Condor 204 1x

Traditional Class:

1.	Tim Fisher 180 3x
2.	Kevin Skinner 179 2x

Senior Youth Class:

1.	Logan Boyer 197 3x
2.	Alex French 196 2x
3.	Brad Nadeau 110 0x

I will have all the framed certificates for those shooters who finished in the Top 3 in each class that didn’t receive them in Randolph at the C&S Hunting Shoot. If you can’t make that Shoot I will have them at the Mountain Top Archery Shoot. If I made a mistake on spelling your name or you feel I made a mistake on your score please e-mail me at [email protected] . What you don’t see posted is about 50 +/- shooters that registered as local shooters. Some of them couldn’t make all the qualifying shoots or were committed to the IBO Triple Crown. They came to see what the Vermont Triple Crown was all about and were excited they did because it really helped the numbers for the Randolph Fish & Game Club. We look forward to those shooters attending next year. I will be posting pictures and scores of the event on www.whistlingarrowarcheryclub.com. I will also be posting some pictures here on ArcheryTalk.com. If you search “Vermont” you will see a bunch of posting about this last weekend’s event in Randolph. The feedback from everyone has been great. We have some things we will change in the immediate future and some we will change over the next year. The biggest two biggest changes will be picking more appropriate dates that done conflict with great organizations like the IBO and the Rinehart R-100. We will make each qualifier a two day event as we grow with numbers. This was a tremendous step forward to getting people back shooting. This was a HUGE group effort from Whistling Arrow members and Randolph Fish & Game club members. I personally want to thank each and every one of them and I wanted to thank each and every one of you who shot this weekend in the rain. I will be posting new information about the C&S Hunting Triple Crown Event in the next couple days. How we grow the Vermont Triple Crown is by word of mouth. Tell a friend and bring the family to help us grow the sport we all love!!!

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Tim and staff for a great event. Can't wait till the next round. See ya then


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Good Morning All,*

The first Leg of the Vermont Triple Crown is over and it’s time to plan and focus on the next Leg of the Triple Crown at C&S Hunting in Middlebury Vermont. The unique thing about the Vermont Triple Crown is that archers will have the opportunity to visit three very different archery courses. Archers who attended Randolph saw open field shoots, extreme up and challenging downhill shots. When you come to C&S Hunting, things will change again. Most of the shots will be in tall pines or in open oaks flats. Shots will typically be level or have a slight elevation change. 

What will not change is when you get out of your car you will be greeted with a smile and a thank you for attending the Vermont Triple Crown Shoot. At this point, I’m unsure if we will have the nice fancy tent like we did in Randolph but I can guarantee the people who work the registration will be back. I have even had several of the people from the Randolph club ask if they could come and work or help at the C&S shoot. It blows my mind that all these clubs are working together to produce one awesome product. I have said this in at least 50 post before this one that were not going to be perfect, were not the IBO worlds but we will do our best rain or shine to make each event fun and safe. 

I do need to hammer one point across to EVERYONE that DIDN’T shoot Randolph. IF YOU DO NOT SHOOT C&S HUNTING AND MTN TOP ARCHERY YOU WILL “NOT” QUALIFY FOR THE SHOOT-OFF WEEKEND IN AUGUST FOR THE MONEY ROUND. Another point I want to get across is that each course is open to LOCAL shooters who live in the area or that may want to come for one of our events just to see what the Triple Crown is all about. We want you …. Each club needs there local shooters to attend. 
Last thing….. I encourage anyone who is on the fence to read what your archery peepers wrote about the first leg of the Triple Crown. Type Vermont into the search tab in the forum section and you will see all commons regarding the first leg. To those of you who did attend the first leg. Bring another friend, spread the word to all so we can bump the numbers and really put this thing on the map!!!
I will leave you with two of the comments I received about the first leg.

*Wow at the VT Triple Crown!* 

My high school team from Proctor Academy trekked up to Vermont today for the first leg of the Triple Crown. We started our trip in the rain, but by the third target the rain had cleared and we were able to focus on the course. All I can say is awesome! My kids and I couldn't believe how much fun we were having. The course was challenging and kept all 10 of my kids psyched and looking forward to the next shot. The Randolf club was wonderful and the staff were so helpful, professional and kind to our team. My kids already want this on the schedule for next season. Thanks for a great shoot and we are looking forward to more trips to Vermont!!!!!!!!! 
*
First Triple Crown 3-D shoot in Randolph *

Hello,

I am brand new here, but I just wanted to let people know that the first shoot in Randolph VT was awesome!!! The course was great the staff was very helpful, and the group of guys my 8 year old son shot with were top notch guys in my son eyes. He told us he had the best time of his life at that tournament! We are rearranging our schedule so we can attend the rest of the tournaments. I have to say that Tim and his staff worked hard pull off this event and did an excellent job. These guys deserve a big thank you for working so hard to put this together. It was a blast! I truly hope that more people will attend the rest of the tournaments and the weather is better, although the rain held out till the last 3 targets, wew! Thats all I got and thanks for listening,
Travis

Thank Again Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (go to www.whistlingarrowarcheryclub.com to see pictures and scores of the first event)

Tim


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Directions from Rutland to C&S Hunting Supplies
(76 School House Hill Rd, 05753)


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Directions from Burlington to C&S Hunting Supplies 
(76 School House Hill Rd, 05753)​


----------



## Jacque (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks to everyone involved in making the Randolph shoot fun and challenging! The targets were realistic and the people gave there valuable time on the weekend to make this work. See you in middlebury on the 11th.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Flood May 27, 2011​
Most of the people following the Vermont Triple Crown threads have shot at Whistling Arrow Archery Club or are planning on attending the Vermont Triple Crown final even being held at Whistling Arrow. On May 27, 2011 the Barre area was hit with violent thunderstorms that dropped 5”-6” of rain in the matter of hours. Whistling Arrow was hit hard by these storms. The pictures below show the destruction of the flooding. I will also post pictures of the work-bee we did this last weekend to fix the club. I know this is bold statement but I feel we have the BEST MEMBERS EVER!!! I had to share this to show everyone how hard we are working to bring back 3-D archery here in Vermont. Most of the people you meet at registration in Randolph are the same people that spent their weekend raking and picking up stones to bring Whistling Arrow back to life after the devastating storms!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

June 4, 2011 After Work-Bee​


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

I gotta say I loved the first qualifier and looking forward to this Saturday big time. This is the first shoot I've been to where I feel with the rules in place I don't have to wonder about the honesty of any of the shooters. I can really believe the scores.:smile:


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the postive feedbacks. When I designed the Vermont Triple Crown I wanted to make 3-D archery fun again here in Vermont. So far we have accomplished this. I can't stress enough that each of these qualifiers will be different. Different is good becuase you will be shooting in tall pines and oak flats this weekend vs. open fields and step angles. The one thing that will be the same are the faces you saw working at the first qualifier. We will add new people and take away a people but the core group will meet you with a smile and wish you luck. I am learning at each shoot how to make the next shoot better and what to do next year to make it even bigger. Giving us time when things arent perfect is appreciated. I cant make everyone happy but we sure are trying. I will see everyone this weekend and i will wish you good luck now. 

Tim


----------



## TravisBurns (May 22, 2011)

Hey Tim,
You and your crew keep up the good work! We will be there saturday, Barton is wicked excited!!! We are trying to get a few people that he shoots with to come with us. My bow should be paid off in the next couple of months so thats exciting. Like I said keep up the good work you and your crew are doing. Thanks again


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Had a ton of fun again today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks again to everyone who worked so hard to put on another "Great" shoot. Loved the course set up at C&S Hunting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

2nd Leg was another good shoot, the boys and I had a good time. Keep up the good work guys and gals, we'll see you at the 3rd leg. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

All scores and averages will be posted tonight. I will also be detailing the shoot off format for Whistling Arrow August 13-14th.

Tim


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes second leg was a great time, targets were definitely tougher for me atleast (lol) but had a great time...brought 3 people with me and they are ready for the 3rd leg...Really nicely run and great people running the events.. Thanks to all who have a hand in it and starting it!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Vermont Triple Crown C&S Hunting Results*​Open Class: 

1. Bryan Boise 275 6 x
2. Fred Cram 256 2x
3. Patrick Clark 253 2x
4. John Berteau 233 4x
5. Darrin Hall - No Score

Woman’s Class:

1. Nicole Trombley 266 3x
2. Donna Barber 252 1x
3. Melinda Washburn 184 0x
4. Danille Palmer 176 2x 
5. Kayla Koch 147 2x
6. Dayle Goad – No Score

Senior Bow Hunter Class:

1. Mike Bradeen 261 6x
2. Barry Forbes 247 4x
3. Frank Malnati – No Score

Movable Pin Bow Hunter Class:

1. Shawn Markham 294 11x
2. Jose Groesbeck 290 14x
3. George Connors 285 5x
4. Phil Frechette 283 5x
5. Bob Andrus 279 6x
6. Tom Barber 273 10x
7. Leon Garfield 273 6x
8. Mike Dunbar 273 5x
9. Chuck Weeden 268 8x 
10. Brian Elithorpe 266 4x
11. Joe Marshia 265 4x
12. Joe Palmer 261 6x
13. Curtis Castle 254 3x
14. Bill Benoit 253 4x
15. Clayton White 239 1x
16. Scott Pure 231 0x
17. Keith Mason 226 3x
18. Nick Potwin 4x
19. Donald McManus 219 3x
20. Andre Deering 123 1x


Fixed Pins Bow Hunter:

1. Gary Peake 285 11x
2. Greg Westney 276 4x
3. Matt Stedina 272 9x
4. Corey Laughlin 271 8x
5. Carl Nelson 271 7x
6. Nicholas Iocco 271 7x
7. Paul Tice 267 4x
8. Mark Nott 260 6x
9. Jeff Cornish 258 3x
10. Leo Audette 244 5x
11. Jered Condon 229 1x
12. Gary Briggs 228 2x
13. Ernest Sturtevant 228 0x
14. Matt Eversole 225 4x
15. Marcel Greene 208 1x
16. David Fallensbee 206 5x
17. Walt Goad – No Score


Traditional Class:

1. Fred Allard 214 1x
2. Kevin Skinner 194 3x

Senior Youth Class:

1. Alex Fench 254 0x
2. Logan Boyer 242 4x
3. Justin Tice 215 2x
4. Ryan Lee 147 2x


I want to thank everyone for coming out and shooting in the rain on Saturday. It only drives us more to see all of you taking the time out of you busy schedule to support the Vermont Triple Crown. I will be sending via e-mail, Archery Talk and at the www.whistlingarrowarcheryclub.com website the format for the August 13-14 shoot-off weekend in the next day or so. I want to hear what people are thinking a in regards to the Vermont Triple Crown. Is this something everyone is enjoying? What can we do to make it better? The only thing I can say is it’s hard to set these courses up to fullfill everyone’s shooting styles and needs but we continue to talk to each of you at the shoots trying to understand what we can do to improve the Vermont Triple Crown overall. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

Is there going to be a K45, or K50 class?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

K45 or K50? lost me


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

They are ASA classes... known yardage distances classes 45... 50yards respectivly.

T... PM me I am looking for shooting partners this saturday


----------



## VTXTSHOOTER (Feb 9, 2011)

Everyone, Do yourself a favor and make sure to make it to the 3rd leg of the triple crown at Mountain Top Archery. I shot there this last Saturday and have to say, It is probly the best course I have ever shot at. The lay out is beautful. Mark it on your calenders July 17th


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I have to second this. Josh and crew have done something special. This is one of the nicer course layouts I have shot around the country. It has everything from beautiful views, open lanes with hidden ground to tunnels to some of the most realistic hunting shot layouts... we wont even get into the ground features of side hills, up and down lanes ect. You will used every pin or your entire site tape. The Elk stepping into the meadow, or the moose slipping out onto the bench over looking the drop down to the next ridge flat. Believe me it doesn't get any better then this.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

We want to thank everyone for supporting the first year of the Vermont Triple Crown. Below you will find the directions to Mtn Top Archery. I want to put a challenge out to everyone that currently is thinking about attending this weekend’s shoot. I challenge everyone to ask a friend or bring the wife or kids to this shoot. This shoot will be the best shoot in New England this year. One of the shots we have set up a scene with 3 elk on a side hill and we have brought out the Moose and you won’t believe how real it looks in the location we have placed him. This course is incredible and will about wow you on every shot. Over 50% of the shots will have multi targets. We have tried to add the additional targets to make it look more realistic and add that WOW factor. Local shooters only pay $12.00 and Triple Crown Shooters pay $25.00. 

This is a MUST SEE and MUST SHOOT EVENT. There is some walking involved but you won’t be disappointed. 


*Directions to mountaintop archery club *

Mountain top archery club is located at 1131 Keene road in Washington Vermont.

- If you are coming from the Barre area you will take Vermont Route 302 to Vermont Route 110 to Washington, Vermont. From the Roberts country store in town of Washington you will take VT Route 110 south for 4 miles. At this point there will be a left hand turn onto a dirt road (Sky Acre Road). Go up the hill 5 tenths of a mile to the sky Acre, Keene junction. Take Keene 1.1 miles to a right hand turn onto mountaintops driveway.(driveway is 1/2 mile) you will pass two houses. Follow signs.
- If you are coming from the Chelsea direction you will take Vermont Route 110 north from Chelsea. From Flanders Market in Chelsea you will drive 4.9 miles north on Vermont Route 110. Here you will take a right hand turn onto a dirt road (Sky Acres Road). Go up the hill for 5 tenths of a mile to the Sky Acre, Keene junction. Take Keene 1.1 miles to a right hand turn at mountain tops driveway.(driveway is 1/2 mile). You will pass two houses. Follow signs.
Like with every qualifying shoot we ask you to car pool. Parking is always a challenge when trying to hold large events like these.

Thanks Again,
Tim 

Below is a peak at one of the scenes. Sorry it was taken with my cell phone.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

I want to echo what Brian said about it doesn’t get any better than this. Since Brian has last shot the course we have added the multiple animals to the scenes so I feel we have even stepped it up even more!!!! If you looking for a one day WOW factor shooting 3-D Archery and you don’t want to miss this. If you coming from Mass or NH you won’t be disappointed. I promise you!!!

Tim


----------



## VTXTSHOOTER (Feb 9, 2011)

I have to agree, I have shot Montain Top Archery and belive it is by far the best coarse in Vermont if not New England. I cant belive there could be even more of a "WOW" factor added to this coarse!! I will be there Sunday for sure. Everyone do your selfs a Favor and make it to this shoot.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Guy's I can't wait till this Sunday to come shoot the course. Tim that cell pic you took sure made my bow arm want to do some "shooting".


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

I would say the three Elk on the hill side are pretty awesome but wait until you see the Moose over looking a clear cut. You will freak out!!!! Bring everyone you can!!!! This will be the best shoot in New England this year!!!! I know thats a BOLD statement but I will stand behind that statement. I can’t say it enough if you’re looking for one shoot to hit this is the one. If you have someone new to archery or #-D this is the ONE. You will be shooting all new targets. Everything from a full size moose to a raccoon. You will walk off this course with a smile and say WOW!!!! I will say to everyone that the course is dry but there is a lot of walking up and down the side of the mountain. That’s what makes this course so special. 

P.S. when you turn off Route 110 and your driving up, up and up the hill your almost there.  Follow the signs and you’ll be just fine. CARPOOL!!! I will have a ton of people parking like normal and my main staff will great you with a smile and thank you at the end of the shoot.

Tim


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

Just got back from the third leg and all I can say is WOW! The guys and gals out did themselves again. A great course that mixed up the yardages well and a good variety of up and down hill with some deceiving hills and valleys. First class shoot all the way.


----------



## drw (Oct 28, 2002)

Great shoot,our group had a great time.Super job by the guys and gals at Mountain Top Archery.


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

This is one of the great shots they had on the course. A Bull Moose through the open sugar woods.


----------



## FTMS (Jan 20, 2011)

That was a great shoot. Thanks for all of your hard work, it really showed. My wife and I had a great time.

Thanks for givening me a place to park that trailer that I had to bring for my afternoon adventure.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Yesterdays shoot was the best most realistic shoot I've ever been to. Mountain Top Archery course is a in a league of it's own. Good Job Guy's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Good Morning,

I would like to first thank Mother Nature for giving us a wonderful day for the final Vermont Triple Crown Qualifier. I would like to thank everyone that participated in the shoot. It was also exciting to see all the NEW people who attended. The comments on Archery Talk and the nice words we received at the shoot makes all the hard work worth it. I have a couple things to go over before the final Shoot-off Weekend. 

There was some talk this last weekend about having the final shoot off weekend moved to Mtn Top Archery because of all the flooding we received earlier in the year at Whistling Arrow. I want to put this to bed now. The final shoot will be at Whistling Arrow Archery Club. We will be working night and day for the next month to make the final shoot as special as all the others were. We will do what it takes to make people go WOW one last time. We want the final shoot-off weekend to make a statement that the Vermont Triple Crown and Whistling Arrow Archery Club are here to bring 3-D Archery back to life. 

Next year!!!.... Rules changes will be one of the biggest topics of discussions over the winter months. Picking dates that don’t conflict with IBO and ASA main shoots will be a huge focus also. What I need is to hear is IDEAS from shooters and shooters who were going to attend and didn’t. Our goal next year is to have 200 shooters at each event. This year we had between 75 and 100 shooters at each qualifier. I think the shoot off weekend will hit 130 +/- shooters. 

There are three groups we aren’t connecting with YET and I need your ideas how get these shooters to our events. First group is the “Tournament Shooters”. I know by picking dates that don’t conflict with IBO and ASA I will be able to attract a lot more of these shooters because of all the great things people have been saying on archery talk and at shoots all over New England. The second group is “Traditional Shooters”. I know there are a ton of Traditional Shooters in New England. Maybe I’m not advertising in the right locations. If anyone is in this circle give me some contacts or idea’s how to tap into this market. The third and last group is the “Back Yard Shooter”. This is the group that we need to get at one of our shoots to show them how exciting and fun it is to shoot all these different animals. The million dollar question is how do we get this group to a shoot?

One last thing…. I will be posting results from the Mtn Top Shoot today or tomorrow at the latest. I will be working at Whistling Arrow tonight so it will be late before I can get anything on line. 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Vtbowhunter37 said:


> The third and last group is the “Back Yard Shooter”. This is the group that we need to get at one of our shoots to show them how exciting and fun it is to shoot all these different animals. The million dollar question is how do we get this group to a shoot?


I'd love to attend, but distance is a bit of an issue.

I was a back yard shooter for many years, I used to belong to a club, but did not participate in competitions. What got me started was personal contact / persuasion from someone who was pretty much at a similar skill level as me.

Like it or not, we are all a little bit competitive and we all have ego's that we'd prefer not to get bruised. If you can get a club shooter to 'bring a buddy' with the assurance that the back yarder will not make a fool of themselves and that everyone will be pleased to see them shooting, then you could end up getting some of those archers not only to shoot, but to do better than they thought they could. How about a 'first shoot rookie' award at each round?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the ideas. I know what you mean about the ego thing. I think your correct if they could see we are all good people wanting to help and not make fun of someone if they miss. The best archer's in the world miss. We are human. 

Thanks Again,
Tim


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the Idea!!! I have a bunch of buddys that I can't get to come with me to the shoots because they think that they'll never have a chance at placeing or winning anything. Thats why their "Back yard shooters" it's easier on there ego's. One way or another guy's like me are going to show up and shoot no matter if I win something or not, I just love shooting 3D,Because by shooting 3D I know they make me a better hunter,and honestly that's the only reason I shoot them. I wish somehow that all the better shooters could compete in one class together. I've noticed in the scores through the triple crown that all the top shooters could compete with any other top shooter in the other classes. Long stabilizers or not, scopes or none I don't feel that anyone has that much of an advantage on me. I can shoot as good with my bowhunting setup as I can with my target setup. The key for me is yardage estimation. I wish to that we could get the more casual bowhunter into the ring. I am willing to shoot with the best guy's even though they may beat me. It gives me a challenge to try and shoot better. I don't have all the perfect answers, But I think if you could somehow get a class like 280 or 290fps and class 260-270fps class just an Idea. I shoot 332fps so I'd need to be in the 320 and up class. Speed gives an advantage for me. I've many times shot with good shooters with slower setups that no doubt would have beat me had I not had the speed.


NeilM said:


> I'd love to attend, but distance is a bit of an issue.
> 
> I was a back yard shooter for many years, I used to belong to a club, but did not participate in competitions. What got me started was personal contact / persuasion from someone who was pretty much at a similar skill level as me.
> 
> Like it or not, we are all a little bit competitive and we all have ego's that we'd prefer not to get bruised. If you can get a club shooter to 'bring a buddy' with the assurance that the back yarder will not make a fool of themselves and that everyone will be pleased to see them shooting, then you could end up getting some of those archers not only to shoot, but to do better than they thought they could. How about a 'first shoot rookie' award at each round?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

All good stuff guys.... You will see a change next year to help even the playing field some. I want everyone to feel the class they are in they have an opportunity to be successful. I think you said it best that this is for hunting practice. I really appreciate the ideas because it lets me know how to fine tune the Vermont Triple Crown.

Scores will be posted today.. We were working at WAAC last night and by the time i got home it was close to 10pm...


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

I shot with chasinyotes Sunday and his bow is smoking. I to think the best way is speed limits.


----------



## gmbritts (Feb 11, 2010)

Vtbowhunter37 said:


> All good stuff guys.... You will see a change next year to help even the playing field some. I want everyone to feel the class they are in they have an opportunity to be successful. I think you said it best that this is for hunting practice. I really appreciate the ideas because it lets me know how to fine tune the Vermont Triple Crown.
> 
> Scores will be posted today.. We were working at WAAC last night and by the time i got home it was close to 10pm...



This is very wrong thinking 3D is no longer just for hunting practice this is the very reason 3d has failed in vermont an will continue to fail until these clubs realize that you can not make by setting up the courses for the backyard hunter a club will not survive. if you want number to increase follow a set of rules like IBO that separates the classes and set a good challenging course that will draw all shooters even top shooters which are practicing for national events mountain top did this it was a very good course and other clubs in vermont should take note on how this was done but to say this is just for hunting practice is typical 20 year behind the times thinking and the reason why 3d in vermont will fall short once again. once again mountain top did a very good job of representing what a good competitive course should look like.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Well I agree with you also.. Being the one that set up the course with Josh I know what it takes to set up a competitive course. What I’m saying is that we will be going to an IBO or ASA rules.. We will have weight or speed restrictions to make it more competitive and fair. It’s a fine line between getting locals shooting again and providing a course that IBO shooters will travel to. If you have shot all three qualifiers you can pick good and bad things about everyone and that includes Mtn Top. This is our first year and I think we have done a pretty good job trying to make a course that is a challenge to IBO shooters and is bow hunter friendly. What I’m getting behind the scenes is most bow hunters don’t shoot 290’s and they feel they can’t compete. By adopting ASA or IBO rules we will have different classes that should even the playing fields. I will say this to all that would like to work the 80-100 hrs it takes to set up a course like we did at Mtn Top and will do again at Whistling Arrow to get in touch with me. When you have a core group of 5 guys working and doing this it’s a lot of work. It’s not easy to produce a product everyone likes. I’m sure the Vermont Triple Crown isn’t for everyone but it sure is working for a bunch of people.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

You also have to realize that Mtn Top Archery is the Vermont Triple Crown and is also part of Whistling Arrow Archery Club. All the people you see working and setting these courses are part of Whistling Arrow Archery Club. I developed the Vermont Triple Crown to help save Whistling Arrow from closing the doors and selling the property. No one you see working these shoots makes a penny. Trurth is we have all spent a ton of our own money to make this possible for all of the shooters attending. What we get out of this is seeing people shooting again having a good time. We hopefully will have a huge turn out at whistling arrow so we can get enough money to pay our taxes and cover our bills for another year. 

Tim


----------



## gmbritts (Feb 11, 2010)

i realize this and thats fine but every comment I have herd is that you and others want to bring back 3d to vermont I was just stating that to make this happen you have to have the mind set that this is not just hunting practice anymore and for alot of shooters that are practicing for national shoots it is well known around alot of places vermont is not the place to do this because of the typical vermont close yardage hunting situation shots. mountain top did a very good job at using yardage and terrain and made a challenging course without adding brush or sharp angles good job to josh and crew for putting on a great shoot. as for whistling arrow I hope they do well and take a couple chapters from mountain tops book of setup and create a good course.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

We will try our best thats forsure... Each place is different and unique...


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah Leon. I had a bunch of fun shooting with you Scott and Alex. Scott would really benifit from a speed limit as he can't help,"along with many other archers" with the shorter Draw God gave'em. I'm sure Scott would feel alot better if he could compete on more of a even playing field. He did great and would have probable beat me if he could shoot as fast as I can. I'm with you on speed limits. Looking forward to the last shoot at WAAC. Blow us away Boy's:wink:


Leon Garfield said:


> I shot with chasinyotes Sunday and his bow is smoking. I to think the best way is speed limits.


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

I will have to say this is my 1st year shooting 3D... I have done all 3 of the triple crown qualifiers and all have offered challenging as well as fun shoots, can you pick better points from one shoot to the other, absolutely! but I do not believe this event was put together to pick and point out the negatives. This was to help bring grow a sport that has not been thriving in VT lately. I know for me it has brought great fun and new friends. I have brought 4 new people into the shoot since I attended the 1st and none of them can stop talking about the shoots and look forward to the next. Personally for being my 1st time ever shooting 3D I attended the Rinehart 100 this year too and ..my hats off to all the people involved in the Vt triple crown, it is by far better run and organized then the "big event".. From sign in and course set up to the concessions, VT Triple Crown is far far far better!! My thought to help improve for next year, is the need for more advertisement, I by chance of luck found out about the shoot when I stop at a local shop and the owner showed me a pamphlet, this was 6 days before the 1st shoot... I had no idea of any local shoots even happening, once I attended the 1st shoot I got the list of others places that offered shooting events.. I know radio,tv, newspaper ads can be pricey, but this might be a way to go..I think if asked for donations by shooters who attend the events for this cost you might get some help from them/us. (knowing the more shooters equals more $ at the final) As far as comments of have speed limit classes, personally not seeing how that is going to change anything. Most of the new bow lines are about speed so anyone with a new bow is going to be in a fast speed class. If you want classes with beginner/amateur/pro then that might be a better way.. still have Open/ bow hunter fixed/ moveable, women, sr youth, youth, cub..traditional.. but split it with.. beginners 1st year..Amateur 2nd yr.. Pro 3+ yrs. This way you dont have the guys that shoot 3D's all the time shooting against 1st time attendees and might encourage the 1st time or Back yard shooters to show up.. ! But hey I enjoy it and cant wait till the finals See ya all at Whistling Arrow


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Vermont Triple Crown Scores Mtn Top Archery July 17, 2011

Fixed Pin’s Bow hunter Scores

1.	Paul Tice 284 9x
2.	Gary Peak 279 11x
3.	Corey Laughlin 279 7x
4.	Mark Nott 278 7x
5.	Nick Iocco 278 7x
6.	Jestin Holbrook 277 10x
7.	Kevin Kenerson 277 7x
8.	Greg Westney 271 3x
9.	Jeff Cornish 266 6x
10.	Bill Holbrook 254 3x
11.	Leo Audette 251 4x
12.	Scott Birch 245 3x
13.	Nick Birch 243 3x
14.	David Follensbee 215 1x
15.	Marcel Greene 211 0x

Movable Pin Bow Hunter Scores

1.	Bob Andrus 288 7x
2.	Jase Groesbeck 288 6x
3.	Brian Elithorpe 281 9x
4.	Leon Garfield 281 7x
5.	Clayton White 265 4x
6.	Tom Barber 262 7x
7.	Jefry Laprade 203 0X

Traditional Archery Score

1.	Fred Allard 236 2x
2.	Kevin Skinner 224 1x

Open Score 

1.	Bryan Boise 290 12x
2.	Chris Rivers 215 2x

Woman’s Score

1.	Donna Barber 256 0x
2.	Danielle Palmer 192 2x
3.	Kayla Koch 158 0x

Senior Youth Score

1.	Alex French 257 5x
2.	Nick Potwin 239 3x

Senior Bow Hunters Score

1.	Rhett Savioe 278 7x


We want to thank everyone for shooting Mtn Top Archery. We hope to see everyone at Whistling Arrow Archery in August.

Tim


----------



## TravisBurns (May 22, 2011)

I will add my two cents for what its worth, my son is 8 and shooting these courses as a local shooter and absolutely flippin loves it!!!!! Tim and his staff have done a tremendous job pulling this all together! I will definitely be shooting next year with my son! out of the 3 legs so far mt. top was the best! I think it was the fastest course so far as well. everything was close together but far enough apart to be safe! Barton also enjoyed the four wheeler taxi service, thanks for that by the way!!! Keep up the hard work and if everybody tells one person and they tell one person it will be a fully loaded event in no time!!!


----------



## Ktwo (May 22, 2011)

*Comments on advertisement*

I would second spotter45's comment on advertising. I have friends in the North East Kingdom that did not even know about the shoot or that there is even an active weekly 3-D shoot somewhere in Vermont. Additionally all the weekend shoots on the green card are primarily in central Vermont with the exception of Middlebury and Bennington. So, I am not sure how many people in the Northern areas know about the green card or the shoots (maybe there is another card for up there?). I would suggest that the advertisement for next year's shoot be sent out this year prior to bow season to every archery or gun shop in Vermont. This I think is one of your best opportunities to get in front of the bow hunting community of Vermont when they are in the shops. Until I started shooting a 5 spot league this winter I did not go to a shop until I needed to for a specific hunting season.

As for the rule thing I just think it needs to be consistent. This is also my first year. I do not shoot the fastest bow but I do not feel that hinders my chance of placing well. There is no doubt speed can help but I find the yardage judgement is the most critical element.

Lastly, I just wanted to thank all the volunteers for doing a great job. You have made every event I have attended enjoyable.


----------



## blacksmith11 (Jan 18, 2011)

*follow-up to Ktwo*

Thank You for your helpful comments Ktwo. The Green Mountain Archery Association creates an archery schedule each winter for the up-coming spring. We invite / include / welcome every archery club that is presenting an event. Sadly, the Derby Fish and Game and nearby Canadian clubs that were active in the past are no longer active. No northern clubs came forward. The organizers of the Triple Crown visited every sport-shop / archery-shop / F&G club leaving stacks of "green-card" schedules this winter and spring. For example, Rick's Gun Shop, with strong archery leagues, has schedules. The Triple Crown was presented as a concept early this year on this forum. We advertized in, and were graciously supported by, The Outdoor Gazette (http://www.theoutdoorgazette.com/) available in most sporting outlets in northern Vermont and New Hampshire. I hope I don't sound defensive; we sure gave it 110% effort. 

Fact is, the back-yard shooter didn't turn out. We all remember the 1980's and 1990's when every bowhunter shot 3-D and spot-shooters supported NFAA. Now, I've seen spot-shooters and bow hunters at the Triple Crown this year. I think they are both loving it! But. But, the bowhunters that are there are also great spot shooters. If Vermont 3-D is going to grow we need the support of all archers. You tell me if it is reasonable to hope that the common folk will attend archery events that challenge and please the more competitive and accomplished archers.


----------



## blacksmith11 (Jan 18, 2011)

TO GMBRITTS POST OF JULY 21st

Of course your are right. Shooting a 3-D animal is not the same as hunting live animals. And, for some, a 3-D event is not hunting practice. However, when I look at the numbers of archers that could attend an event, I see hundreds, yes several hundreds, of bowhunters that could have fun shooting 3-D. And I see 50 to 75 semi-professional 3-D target archers that are extremely dedicated, skilled, and able. Both groups contain fine, friendly, fun people. My point is there are 50 times more archers at the bowhunter level that there are QUOTE: _shooters that are practicing for national shoots_ END OF QUOTE. 

Clubs and events need the support of many many archers. Isn't it reasonable to aim to attract the biggest group for the most support?


----------



## holden11 (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you suggesting a 'triple crown' for (good-grief) "common-folk" bowhunters that would be set for hunting conditions (tight shots at close distances; some moving targets; small and large animals; tree-stands; kneeling shots; uneven ground)? Come on! If the average bowhunters are not attending, then your events will receive even fewer archers.


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

3 D archery is a "target game" with aspects that are really benificial for the hunting archer. There is great things to be learned about your ability and your equipment to be gain from shooting your bow at different angles, up and down side hills and even steep up and down shots. 

There is reasons behind having different stakes to shoot from. The hunting stakes are build with these folks in mind to help them gain more experience with traditional hunting yardages... 10 to 40 yards. I think it is very important to always keep the lanes clear from obstructions to the target so I am all for always keeping the 8 ring open all they way to the target. One it helps teach the shooter to judge the distance to the target, two an economic side where if you are clanking arrows off brush and lose them or break them it is costing you money and you wont be back to shoot this course. 

The longer stakes... these shooters look for a different challange. The yardages alone make each mistake more costly. I am not for a second, going to say these shooters practice more or harder, one just has to look at the scores of the hunting classes both local and nationally to know that there are good archers in every aspect of the sport.

Now these courses in Vermont, who are working hard to help rebuild the sport within this state and maybe beyond into other areas of New England. Vermont is quickly becoming an area that is no longer short brush filled lanes, but courses of well thought out lanes with realistic set ups and yardages for everyone. I for one am excited about seeing this growth and hope it spreads to all corners of the state.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

holden11 said:


> (tight shots at close distances; some moving targets; small and large animals; tree-stands; kneeling shots; uneven ground)?


Your description sounds like aspects of a typical UK 3D shoot, we also have long shots into Welsh Dragons or 2D bull elephants or 3D Elk, plus many other challenging shots.

However, we have no bow hunting over here, although course setters try to set courses that reflect a time when bow hunting was legal. So all our archers are 'target' archers, even if the target is a rubber animal. We get good turnouts at both local and National shoots, BUT (it's a big but) we are not having to persuade competent archers who hunt, that they could do well and have FUN at a 'target' shoot.

To pull those archers in, there must be an element of the competition that appeals; I enjoy prey and predator lanes, where the predator must be shot, before the prey and a cumulative score of both targets is entered. I also enjoy very realistic shoots, long shots at bears, uphill shots to bedded mountain goats, bedded deer or elk in woodlands, the list goes on, but I am preaching to the converted. How do we attract the back yard archer (as I was) to shoot competitions? Nail that, and attendances will start to rise.


----------



## blacksmith11 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Nicely said, Brian*

I agree with all you say. I agree that 'tight, brush-bound shot set-ups' and extreme angles on shots are items that we don't need.

Bowhunters should try these 3-D events. They would find a good opportunity to practice. Perhaps the second-level (10 to 40 yard) class at 3-D events should be called the Bowhunter-Pro, with a separate "Woodland Bowhunter" class reserved for those folks that are the "backyard" archers. I am trying to figure out how to get those backyard archers to attend events in great enough numbers to support the events. The problem lies in the fact that archers self-register and can identify themselves in any manner they choose. We can't force archers into a bowhunter-pro class. 

These facts are common to all 3-D events, IBO, ASA, etc. Do you think a "Woodland-Bowhunter" class would help bring backyard bowhunters to 3-D events?


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Directions to Whistling Arrow Archery*

Whistling Arrow physical address is: 965 VT Route 14-south in the town of East Montpelier (in case you are using a GPS - route finder). We are south of East Montpelier, on Route 14, on the right, as you head toward Barre from East Montpelier. It's about 1.6 miles along route 14 from the junction at route 2.

You will see a boat dealer on the left then "Heaven and Earth publishing" on the right. Enter through the shared driveway w Heaven and Earth. Turn left from the entrance to Whistling Arrow, down the short hill on the left.









Call Tim at 224-6593 if you have any questions.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to go over a couple things before the shoot-off weekend. 

•	You MUST have shot 2 out of the three qualifying shoots. If you only shot one of the three you are NOT qualified/eligible for the money round this weekend.

•	If you qualified in a select class, you CANNOT change to a different class for this weekend. 

•	The entry fee for Triple Crown Shooters is $35.00 and that pays for both Saturday and Sunday.

•	Local Shooters entry fee is $12.00 per day. 

•	Each group on Saturday will have 4 shooters Minimum and 6 shooters Maximum before entering range. 

•	The Top 5 shooters for Triple Crown in each class after Saturdays round will be paired together for Sundays money round. ONLY the top 5 will be eligible to win cash on Sunday. On Sunday I will have one or two officials with each group to count scores and write down scores.

*Sunday Start Time!!!! If you are in the top 5 (Triple Crown shooters) in your class after Saturday you MUST shoot in the top 5 group on Sunday!!! We will have results hopefully onsite by 6pm and online by 8pm. *

•	Open Class ~ Shooting Start Time 7:45am
•	Traditional & Senior Youth ~ Shooting Start Time 8:00am
•	Woman’s ~ Shooting Start Time 8:15am
•	Senior Bow Hunter ~ Shooting Start Time 8:30am
•	Movable Pin Bow Hunter ~ Shooting Start Time 8:45am
•	Fixed Pin Bow Hunter ~ Shooting Start Time 9:00am

*I HATE TO PUT THIS IN BOLD BUT THESE RULES HAVE BEEN IN PLACE SINCE THE BEGINNING. *

Local Shooters & Triple Crown Shooters who didn’t finish in the top 5 after Saturday PLEASE come and shoot on Sunday. We will be giving away a ton of door prizes. You have to be present to win the door prizes on Sunday.

We will be having a **** SHOOT AND A FIRE on Saturday night. The fee is $6.00 to shoot. (Two Flashlights per group) It will be a great time to talk hunting and spend time with new friends. We will have food available for purchase for supper.

The first year of the Vermont Triple Crown has been a ton of fun and a ton of work. Maybe more work than fun but it is so exciting seeing people shoot again. I know the rules and the classes didn’t work for everyone which we knew it wouldn’t the first year but it gave us a base line to adjust from. I really want to hear from people on Archerytalk if they want us to plan this for next year. We really need an average of 150-200 shooters to make this work. With the class changes coming and putting the shoots on better dates so they don’t conflict with IBO shoots I think we can hit the goal of 150+ shooters. 

If I can ask one thing from everyone.. Drag a friend along, bring the neighbors kids and let’s try to grow 3-D archery here in Vermont. 

Tim

P.S.

We are on the front page of the New Hampshire & Vermont Outdoor Gazette for August issue…….. See Picture below


----------



## TravisBurns (May 22, 2011)

Hey Guys, My son shot the final round of the Vermont Triple Crown in Barre at Whistling Arrow!!!!! What a great place and great people!!! The course was great and the staff was phenomenal!!!! Anyone who is headed there tomorrow won't be disappointed! Tim and his crew pulled out all the stops!! The only regret we have is that we were not able to stay the whole weekend! We will plan better for next year for sure!!! Thanks to Tim and all his staff members that made this all happen!! GREAT JOB GUYS!!!!!! When this event rolls around next year make sure you make a point to attend it is a great event!!!!!!


----------



## drw (Oct 28, 2002)

Another great shoot.Super job guys.


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you Dan....

Tim


----------



## Jacque (Dec 10, 2002)

WOW! I had a blast this weekend.this shoot is always top quality and now it includes the triple crown.great job by all people responsible and thanks again.i will be looking forward to next year!


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

What a Shoot!!! The staff for the VT Triple Crown did and incredible job this weekend, it was so nice to go to a shoot that had targets set up in scenes not just a single target out in the woods. These events are definitely on the family's calendar for next year.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

My hats off to all the folks who helped put on the Vermont triple crown. What a fun few months it has been meeting great shooters and shooting outstanding courses. Whistling Arrow put on a 5 star shoot. The amount of targets in each set up was unreal. Talk about a lot of thought and prep into each set all I can say is. Wow,Wow,Wow. I don't even know what set was my favorite. Maybe the group of 5 havalina's that started out the course, maybe it was the 4 bear group with one looking in the bait barrel, could have been the group of coyotes or the stunning Moose. I loved the 4 elk set. Who knows they were all Great!!!!!!!! I hope you guy's post pictures so all can see how great the setups were. Again another Big THANK-YOU to Tim and the crew. Looking forward to next year big time.


----------

